# Can you stop iPhone from indexing??



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

thats weird. Mine will say indexing for like a second or so when I plug in my phone. Doesn't have any problems after that. My phone works fine as an Ipod in there. Contact the dealer?


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Im guessing its a phone issuE?? Other iPhones play fine in my car and mine does the same in other cars.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

hmm thats weird. I don't have an answer. I never had the issue. have you tried to plug it in via aux instead of usb. I know it will kill your phone and you have to use your phone for all the controls


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

My iPod only says 'Indexing' for a split second when I plug it in after syncing it with my Mac, but it starts playing the first track on the iPod.


----------



## cruzador_38mpg (Dec 23, 2011)

If you think phone's problem try resetting the phone itself (press the power button and home button together and keep em pressed for 5 seconds. The phone should restart and everything should be back to normal) If it's not the phone, then take ur car into the dealership and they should be able to reflash the radio software in no time. Good luck and keep us updated.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## jf7827 (Oct 24, 2011)

my iPOD touch started taking almost 5 minutes to index when I updated software to 5.0.1. Nothing I tried worked; ended up just using my old nano


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> thats weird. Mine will say indexing for like a second or so when I plug in my phone. Doesn't have any problems after that. My phone works fine as an Ipod in there. Contact the dealer?


same here (iPhone 4s ver 5.0.1 and 1st gen iPod Touch ver 2.2.1)


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> I need some help here. Been looking all over and calling all over for a solution and no luck. When I first bought the Cruze it was great, new car, new iPhone lifes great. Plug in the iPhone and it played music automatically, shuffled, did whatever i wanted from the Cruze's controls. NOW however when i plug my iPhone in the [email protected] thing says "indexing iPod" for a few seconds and then plays the first song on the phone. I cannot toggle to another song, there's no display except a iPod picture. What the H3LL happened this is frustrating!! any ideas? I looked at the phone settings thinking maybe I switched something, no luck. Checked Car settings, looked through manual, Googled and nothing.........im so sad now i :question:


My 16 GB USB drive with 1000 songs indexes and plays at the same time. First indexing take a minute, from then on, never does it again.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

My USB drive works just fine also. I will try resetting the phone. I may have time tomorrow but if i solve this issue i will definitely post the answer....


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> My USB drive works just fine also. I will try resetting the phone. I may have time tomorrow but if i solve this issue i will definitely post the answer....


Much appreciated!


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine does this as well. Sometimes it will index, then play fine. Sometimes it will index for a long while and then disconnect the phone and revert back to the radio or CD. Very frustrating


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

When we post whether or not our specific phone works or not make sure to mention what model and software version you have. It could be only a certain phone model or software version causing the issue. I edited my post to include the models I have and the software version.

If you are not sure how to verify the software version on the iPhone: tap "settings" then "general" and then "about". It is roughly half way down the list. Look for "Version".


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your suggestion will help clear the fog of confusion. Thanks


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

my 4S on ios 5.0.1 works fine, tho it does say indexing for a split second. I'd imagine that the more music on your phone the longer it takes. I have had times where the audio is all staticy, I even got a new iphone cable. Also the thing where it switches to radio happens too sometimes, it says indexing then goes to radio.


----------

